# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های استانی چطوریه؟؟

## sparrow

سلام
بچه ها من میخوام برم رشته کاردانی دامپزشکی همدان. این رشته استانی هست.
ولی من بومی تهران و ساکن مرکزی هستم.
نمیتونم برم تو این رشته؟؟؟
خواهشا یه توضیح بدید

----------

